# Acon Preg Test advice please



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

I tested using a Acon sensitive test and got a weak positive, today it has turned negative.. do you thing the positive was correct?

H X


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi
Ive had a + turning into a - also with the Acon test stickes-I bought them online, very very cheap. I think it was an evaporation line rather than a true positive, how long did you wait before checking? 
Evaporation lines are more likely with the cheap teststicks if you wait longer than the recommended time. I sent a text to my dh thinking Im pregnant but it was not-was about a year ago. 
you might want to recheck with another brand First Response
Take care 
Danni xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

I watched it as the line appeared.didnt leave it. think it a neg..

H x


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

So sorry


----------

